# Sun / wind blocker for roll out awning



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Whilst at the Shepton show we saw an RV with a sun/wind blocker (was holey like a net) attached to the roll out awning and it had a picture on it of a barge. 

We had seen plain ones at the show and wondered if this one was someones individual work of art or if you can buy them with the pictures on and if so does any know where from.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Our very own 
www.outdoorbits.
Superview awning. Quite a few pictures to choose from. I did enquire earlier this year, but did not take the plunge. Did it look good in real life?


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*WWW.outdoorbits.com*

Hi Grandma

You need to add com to the end of your website address to make it work properly.

Dick


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for that, we thought it looked very good.


----------

